# Loud Seagate drive, any fix?



## Mister_B (Nov 13, 2001)

It was advertised as worlds quietest 7200 rpm drive, yeah right.
It sounded like someone making popcorn in the next room, the seek sounds were too much to bear so I kicked it out of the bedroom.
I did the acoustic management on all my Maxtor drives with good success. Does anyone know of a Seagate utility that will quiet the rat tat tat?


----------



## Chargerdan (Dec 10, 2004)

What model of Seagate drive are you using? I don't think there's a way to quiet the drive like you can with the Maxtors.


----------



## Mister_B (Nov 13, 2001)

200 gb barracuda ata


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The only thing you really can do is replace it with another brand.

Seagate refused to license the quiet seek technology (patent protected) so they have no such feature anymore; I've been told the 7200.9 series might be quieter, but the 7200.8's are just plain noisy seekers. You'd never notice it in a noisy room or when TV audio is on, but in a quiet room, it stands out.


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

WD is the same; only Maxtor's AMSET and IIRC the Hitachi tool are available. My Seagate .7 doesn't seem to thrash as much as the same-size WD did, but it's nowhere as quiet as an AMSETed Maxtor 120...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

dswallow said:


> the 7200.9 series might be quieter


They are, slightly, and they are still quiet compared to the original Quantum drives.

However, there are problems with using 2x 7200.9 drives in a S1 TiVo. I can confirm this is the case and, as yet, have not figured out either the cause or a solution.

If you are looking for a _really_ quiet drive, try a Samsung HA250JC. As well as running cool, they're very, very quiet (seeks) and virtually vibration & hum free too - so much so that when I'm testing/configuring them I sometimes have to check to see whether they're actually plugged in


----------

